# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Accessing SQL servers across domains

## Brian Cohen

We have installed SQL servers in 3 domains. We cannot see the servers in Enterprise manager in the other domains from any other domain. Trusted security is set up. Named pipes is the set protocol as we made no changes at install time. We can see the NT servers in the Server manager. All services are running. Is there something that I missed? Any help will appreciated.

----------


## Al

On 6/22/98 12:24:11 PM, Brian Cohen wrote: 
> We have installed SQL servers in 3 domains. We cannot see the servers in 
> Enterprise manager in the other domains from any other domain. Trusted 
> security is set up. Named pipes is the set protocol as we made no changes 
> at install time. We can see the NT servers in the Server manager. All 
> services are running. Is there something that I missed? Any help will appreciated.

When registering a server in Enterprise Manager, type the name of the server in the 
other domain in the edit box.  The `servers...` lookup button will not show servers in other
domains.

----------

